# Among Your Children Did You Love One Over The Others?



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2019)

Tough question but honesty is required here. Parents when asked by their kids often say, "I love you all the same", but that is not always the case.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 8, 2019)

I wouldn't say "one OVER the others," but it's commonplace to love them differently.   Children are the same as any people... different personalities so some are difficult and some are easy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

I love my daughter the best, she's number one...don't love any others...


Oh wait..I only have one child...


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2019)

I LOVE all my kids the same BUT I like one more than the others, 

in fact all of us like her more because well, she's more Likable!


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2019)

I only have one child, a daughter.  Only one granddaughter, too (but I did "inherit" four more granddaughters who I love dearly).  Now I have two great-granddaughters.  I hope I'll always love them the same.


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2019)

A lot of people, me included, would not care to answer this question.  I had 4 children.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 8, 2019)

I only have 2 children,a boy and a girl. They are very different in many ways but I love them both with all my heart.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 8, 2019)

We had 4 kids in a 5-1/2 year span, 3 girls and a boy.  Love 'em all and like 'em as well.  The 4 of them were all together at our son's home in Connecticut this past week-end.   Our 3 daughters had gone down for their "Sisters week-end". which they celebrate every year.  Usually they go to the cottage in Maine and Scott's wife (our wonderful DIL) is always included.  This year she has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and our girls made the week-end at her house.  They all had a good time although they mentioned that she tires easily.  Sad times for our family as she is only 55 and an RN so she knows what she has ahead of her.

Anyway -great kids and they have made our aging a pleasure.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

All my kids think they are my favorite.

I did a poster on the subject


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 9, 2019)

i dont have kids but i often wonder if my parents had faves. They had 7 boys. 
If they did have a fave i never noticed. I got lots of love and attention. Possibly more than i deserved.


----------



## norman (Aug 9, 2019)

Love em all the same, but one has needed a lot more help than the others.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Equal in love, but all so different in their ways.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't have children but my father favored boys over girls.  He hated me because of my gender.  He said "Girls and women are useless.  They don't work and don't make money."


----------



## charry (Aug 9, 2019)

i have 2 sons, and i must say i favour the youngest , who is like me, 
my eldest is so much like his father ( my ex)....so even though i love him,  i  dont particularly   like him !


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2019)

I have to say yes....or to be more accurate, I love them equally but feel a closeness to one more than the others.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 9, 2019)

I love them equally and if I didn’t  Love them equally  I’d never let them know. I think it’s one of the most harmful things a parent could ever do to a child! I’ve seen it in action and it’s terrible....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I love them equally and if I didn’t  Love them equally  I’d never let them know. I think it’s one of the most harmful things a parent could ever do to a child! I’ve seen it in action and it’s terrible....


I think they sense it no matter how much we try to hide it.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 9, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I think they sense it no matter how much we try to hide it.


Better to hide it!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> i dont have kids but i often wonder if my parents had faves. They had 7 boys.
> If they did have a fave i never noticed. I got lots of love and attention. Possibly more than i deserved.


Maybe YOU were the favorite.


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2019)

How to know your not Mom's favorite...


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2019)

Love them all equally.  Depended on what day it was as to which was my favorite , but it worked out pretty evenly by the time they were grown.


----------



## 911 (Aug 11, 2019)

No way, Jose`. We have a daughter and a son. Both are uniquely different. We love them both the same and show no favoritism. We make sure to keep everything =. It’s like back when we dipped out ice cream. We had to make sure both were the same height. My son even brought out the scale my wife used when she would make her homemade candy, so he could weigh the two ice cream dishes. He only did that once.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 12, 2019)

I love all three equally and unreservedly.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2019)

It's funny reading this topic brought back memories of my Parents. They were both wonderful people, but my Mother favored my older brother and older sister over me. I was always being picked on for anything that happened. My sister would always stand up for me and even take the blame for anything my Mother would accuse me of doing. My Dad didn't have any favorites and loved us all very much. He never once said anything bad about any of us. After my Dad passed away I brought my Mother in to live with me and my family but she said many times that she would rather be living with my sister. Because of how I grew up I made sure I treated my 2 children equally. It was easy because in my eyes they were both perfect and still are perfect..


----------



## toffee (Aug 19, 2019)

love them both the same - but iam closer to the young one more '


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 2, 2019)

Love 'em equally, but they certainly have different needs that require differing levels of attention.


----------

